# Whats your favorite galaxy nexus rom



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Vote for your fav G-nex rom http://androidcrib.com/whats-you-favorite-custom-rom-for-the-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

posting a thread asking a question and sending us to another forum or site?

not even once.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I assume the other site is the OPs blog or something. But I'm not about to go to another site just to do a poll. >_> Call me lazy lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I vote for all of them.


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

TH3ORY is running away with it!


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

404 page not found

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL why not have it here. And

404
* Error 404 - Page Not Found*

And Axiom!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Aokp is by far my favorite. A ton of features with great Dev support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll just reply here. My favorite is BuglessBeast. No need for all those extras other ROMs add that just slow things down or cause problems.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Gummy Nex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imail724 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know it can be subjective, but what do you all think is the best rom for battery life? I have been using Fab's rom which I love, but I can't seem to get deepsleep to work on it and want to flashing something else.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Gummy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dns2k (Sep 5, 2011)

BB by pete


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

imail724 said:


> I know it can be subjective, but what do you all think is the best rom for battery life? I have been using Fab's rom which I love, but I can't seem to get deepsleep to work on it and want to flashing something else.


the one i'm using is the best. why? because i say so.


----------

